# Contaminated water



## Pa. Hunter (10 mo ago)

How can water be treated after nuclear fallout?
Have limited resources.. Alos, how long after a blast would creek water, and spring water be safe to drink, or wash in?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Here's three articles that deal with the matter:


----------



## Pa. Hunter (10 mo ago)

Good info, Thank you


----------



## wraithofroncollins (11 mo ago)

Fallout is after a form a dust... Do not boil water, drink from the surface and allow it sit for 12 to 24 hours for the particles to settle into the bottle. Basically a Sawyer water filter will do but you have to replace the filter immediately and I'd use an iodine water tablet (from Wal-Mart will do since its based of the Army Surplus formula) just to help flush anything out of you in the process.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Fallout will usually sink to the bottom of water in a barrel or open top tank. I you can, cover the tank before fallout starts coming down. wraithof... is correct about taking water from the top (gently, so as not to stir up any sediment) but if the water needs to be boiled or chlorinated, do so before drinking. Pesonally, my plan is to put this water into a five gallon pail and let it sit for a few hours to let and fallout settle to the bottom again. Then take some from the top to filter. Fortunately I have a Gieger counter to test it first.


----------



## Pa. Hunter (10 mo ago)

Thx to all.


----------



## XenoPrepper (10 mo ago)

A probable solution is to build a way to sustain your own water. Maybe this will help, it explains how to build a portable water supply.

(link removed by moderator)


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

XenoPrepper said:


> A probable solution is to build a way to sustain your own water. Maybe this will help, it explains how to build a portable water supply.
> 
> (link removed by moderator)


How about an intro post before you start splashing the site with links?
Bad first impression...


----------



## Pa. Hunter (10 mo ago)

Sooory, I didn't know that was a required


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Pa. Hunter said:


> Thx to all.


Yes. Thanks. Great advice.


----------



## Pa. Hunter (10 mo ago)

Sorry, Kauboy, thought that was directed at me, as I did introduce myself somewhat upon joining. My bad


----------

